# Advice wanted anyone got any experience of femoral nerve palsy?



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi there, i had a triple pelvic osteotomy at the end of august last year. I ended up with a couple of complications, scar didn't heal as it should initially (fine now) and femoral nerve palsy. since then i have VERY slowly progressed from 2 crutches to 1 crutch just about all the time, however, still have moments when my knee just gives way (the knee was not the problem in the first place). I was just wondering if anyone has ever had this problem or know of anyone who has and how it has, if at all, affected them long term with their riding? 

I actually work at a riding school and do quite a bit of schooling of horses we have for sale too (obviously not at the moment), i am concerned that i will be so far back with my riding that it may affect the riding part of my job, which i love. I have spoken to the consutlants etc and they seem pretty positive that my problem will improve with time, but no-one will say by how much. Im just looking to hear whether anyone has been through anything similar?

sorry for the long winded story but any replies greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

*bump* *bump*

maybe anyone who has had any type of nerve damage or significant weakness in their leg could offer advice on how they ride and any exercises they have found to be beneficial? any suggestions welcome.


----------



## MFSR (Jun 12, 2011)

michelle and mr b said:


> hi there, i had a triple pelvic osteotomy at the end of august last year. I ended up with a couple of complications, scar didn't heal as it should initially (fine now) and femoral nerve palsy. Since then i have very slowly progressed from 2 crutches to 1 crutch just about all the time, however, still have moments when my knee just gives way (the knee was not the problem in the first place). I was just wondering if anyone has ever had this problem or know of anyone who has and how it has, if at all, affected them long term with their riding?
> 
> I actually work at a riding school and do quite a bit of schooling of horses we have for sale too (obviously not at the moment), i am concerned that i will be so far back with my riding that it may affect the riding part of my job, which i love. I have spoken to the consutlants etc and they seem pretty positive that my problem will improve with time, but no-one will say by how much. Im just looking to hear whether anyone has been through anything similar?
> 
> Sorry for the long winded story but any replies greatly appreciated.


 
hi michelle im from perth w.a i had 2 triple pelvic osteotomies last yr, first in feb and 2nd in september. My right side was 40degrees out and left 34 degrees. I had worse one done first and has turned out well. The 2nd however ive got this femoral nerve palsy. My nerve is coming back its probably at 80% i lost a fair bit of muscle in my quads. I have been in gym and keeping it strong. But yeah i do leg presses but doing squats i find really challenging. I still cant hop on that leg knee still wants to give out. My surgeon assures me it will come back fully but yeah its just slow. Its really annoying in the cold. It can feel like its getting better but then seizes up around knee and makes it feel like its not getting better. From reserach on the net it says it recovers but yeah just slow.


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for your reply MFSR, like you said recovery is very slow! I am still on 1 crutch at the moment and still cannot ride. I was put off with what I read on the net, it seemed very mixed and a lot was quite negative but maybe I was just on the wrong sites. I feel very positive that it will improve but will never be quite what it was.

I had a bit of a breakthrough a couple of days ago, I managed for the first time in about 10 months to lift my leg up off the bed, whilst lying down and keeping it straight! It was such a small thing but so significant to me.

You sound to be much further along in your recovery, are you able to ride now?


----------



## MFSR (Jun 12, 2011)

Michelle and Mr B said:


> Thank you for your reply MFSR, like you said recovery is very slow! I am still on 1 crutch at the moment and still cannot ride. I was put off with what I read on the net, it seemed very mixed and a lot was quite negative but maybe I was just on the wrong sites. I feel very positive that it will improve but will never be quite what it was.
> 
> I had a bit of a breakthrough a couple of days ago, I managed for the first time in about 10 months to lift my leg up off the bed, whilst lying down and keeping it straight! It was such a small thing but so significant to me.
> 
> You sound to be much further along in your recovery, are you able to ride now?


no worries. i probably could but still havent risked it. just dont have enough confidence in it as yet. the surgeon said to me its should fully heal with 9 months it has been that now and yeah its 80% its should be full healed by the end of the year, i play football im 27 yrs old he says there no reason why i couldnt play again. i missed last year and if i didnt have this id be playing this year. yeah thats definately a break through means the nerve is waking up.


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

I have my own horse so I am desperate to get back on, though will not until I get the 'ok' to do so. He is happy just being a horse so I'm not worried. I was sent for an EEG/EMG test and the consultant thought that it would take over a year for whatever degree of recovery I was going to get, I'm not at the mark yet so am still confident I will recover to a point where I can walk unaided etc. I too am 27yrs old and have always been active with my horse riding so really hope to get back to it soon.


----------

